# trailer hitch bike rack



## lmilder (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi All,
I am a relatively new owner of a 2012 650 ix, best car I have ever owned!
I am also an avid cyclist, and hate the rear strap on racks I have used in the past.
Does anyone know of a way to have a trailer hitch system installed? I have seen the Stealth system, but they
don't make one for a 2012 650 ix.
Thanks.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Surely your BMW Service Center will install a BMW receiver.


----------



## lmilder (Mar 13, 2021)

Doug Huffman said:


> Surely your BMW Service Center will install a BMW receiver.


Unfortunately, the folks at the Service Center said not available for a 2012 650. Nor did they have any suggestions as to a reasonable solution.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Best wishes from a fellow avid cyclist.


----------



## arthmon (Oct 12, 2020)

I think a trunk-mounted bike carrier is your best option. Just choose a decent brand like yakima or thule.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

arthmon said:


> I think a trunk-mounted bike carrier is your best option. Just choose a decent brand like yakima or thule.


Only for K-Mart brand bicycles. Nice bicycles should not touch one another on a good bike rack.


----------



## Duchess22 (Jun 17, 2018)

Roof mount? Add the rails and go with a Thule pro ride. 

Or look at the sea sucker. I’ve been using one for 7 years on 4 different cars (and a few rentals). Pricey, but versatile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Roof racks are unsuitable, as everyone that has used roof racks has wiped their bikes off sooner or later.

I have used a Draftmaster by ATOC for thirteen years and two different vehicles, both with receiver hitches.


----------

